# proposal 3



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

in michigan they were voting on making a dove season here (proposal 3) but it did not pass so tell me what im missing out on is dove hunting as fun as GOOSE HUNTING???


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

It can be more fun than goose hunting. No work on setting up dozens of decoys, and at times the shooting can be fast and furious. Imagine sitting in a tree row or on a fence line or by a watering hole and having a nice 10mph wind blowing in your face, you see some gray sillohetts coming in on the horizon, you get ready, they get closer and you know it's going to be an easy shot. You pull up to shoulder your shotgun, the doves see you and right before you pull the trigger the doves do more acrobatics than a biwing airplane at the county fair and faster than a mig jet being chased by a F-16. When it's all over you didn't even pull the trigger because you couldn't believe what you just saw.


----------

